# Failed EMT Practical Exam by 1 station



## M4st3rkr0n (Sep 22, 2012)

so I got my letter in the mail informing me that I have failed my EMT exam by 1 station the Trauma/Medical Assessment part I have a retest in Nov and was wondering if anyone had any study tips or tricks that might help me out. I am memorizing the skill sheet but could use a little advise. :glare:


----------



## Jambi (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't understand why you wouldn't have been told that day.


----------



## MedicBender (Sep 22, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't have been told that day.



Some testing places won't tell you that day. Depends on the NREMT rep. They didn't tell us on my retake.


----------



## Thalamus (Sep 22, 2012)

I know up here in MA they don't tell you that day. Apparently a couple years back a evaluator got into a fist fight with a candidate over failing him. They say up to 6 weeks it can take, though mine took about 3.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually, in MA, they do allow for same-day single station retests, if the failure is recognized by the chief examiner before candidates leave for the day, which should have happened. It is also possible that the failure wasn't recognized immediately, or was the result of the failure of the examiner. Consider contacting the exam organizer, as again, this should have been caught same day. OR, make sure that you didn't fail more than one station. 

Otherwise, study the station sheets (either from your program, or the state exam sheets), consider simple scenarios that could be covered on the exam, and review the critical criteria and mainstays of the assessment. Rarely do students fail for number of points lost, but more often for critical criteria. Make sure you are assessing (AND TREATING) your patient's Airway, Breathing and Circulation, ensuring you listen to the answers to your assessment questions and responding accordingly. When administering a medication, think, and verbalize indications, contraindications, dose, route, medical control, etc. 

Good Luck!


----------



## M4st3rkr0n (Sep 23, 2012)

Thalamus said:


> I know up here in MA they don't tell you that day. Apparently a couple years back a evaluator got into a fist fight with a candidate over failing him. They say up to 6 weeks it can take, though mine took about 3.



took 8 weeks to get this news but I was able to receive a retest date in nov so at least i can get this done quick


----------



## M4st3rkr0n (Sep 23, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Actually, in MA, they do allow for same-day single station retests, if the failure is recognized by the chief examiner before candidates leave for the day, which should have happened. It is also possible that the failure wasn't recognized immediately, or was the result of the failure of the examiner. Consider contacting the exam organizer, as again, this should have been caught same day. OR, make sure that you didn't fail more than one station.
> 
> Otherwise, study the station sheets (either from your program, or the state exam sheets), consider simple scenarios that could be covered on the exam, and review the critical criteria and mainstays of the assessment. Rarely do students fail for number of points lost, but more often for critical criteria. Make sure you are assessing (AND TREATING) your patient's Airway, Breathing and Circulation, ensuring you listen to the answers to your assessment questions and responding accordingly. When administering a medication, think, and verbalize indications, contraindications, dose, route, medical control, etc.
> 
> Good Luck!



lucky for me they sent me the failed skills sheet with the letter so I know just what to be ready for tnx for the advice


----------



## medservguru88 (Sep 23, 2012)

what station did you fail?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 23, 2012)

medservguru88 said:


> what station did you fail?



I am assuming medical/trauma as the op mentioned it in the first part of his/her post.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Best advice is slow wayyyyy down and repeat everything at the end. Seriously everybody I know who screwed up on practicals did so because they went into hyper squirrel mode. You get plenty of time so take it 

Hope this helps.


----------



## medservguru88 (Sep 23, 2012)

definitely slow down and breathe confidence helps too with a little bit of cheery attitude with the examiner...if you need send me a pm i took the same MA practical and would be happy to help


----------



## M4st3rkr0n (Sep 23, 2012)

medservguru88 said:


> what station did you fail?



Failed my medical/trauma assessment part I don't know what happened I knew everything until I walked in to the station and then as soon as I was given the scenario I became a deer in the head lights :unsure: and forgot everything. I did every single station perfect like a machine even but that damn assessment just got me. <_< But Ill pass the next one


----------



## M4st3rkr0n (Sep 24, 2012)

medservguru88 said:


> definitely slow down and breathe confidence helps too with a little bit of cheery attitude with the examiner...if you need send me a pm i took the same MA practical and would be happy to help



Thank you I will keep that in mind ill take all the help I can get


----------



## Alyzabeth (Oct 17, 2012)

Gotta love the assessment skill lab!


----------



## CFal (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm waiting on my results, how long did it take them to tell you you didn't pass?  Medical/trauma assessment is the one I was most nervous about


----------



## EMSrush (Oct 17, 2012)

Go over your critical fail criteria... memorize it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 17, 2012)

EMSrush said:


> Go over your critical fail criteria... memorize it.



This is good advice you can screw up a few of the little things but the critical fail stuff is what will trip you up. Things like bsi and scene safety.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This is good advice you can screw up a few of the little things but the critical fail stuff is what will trip you up. Things like bsi and scene safety.



QFT

Students almost always fail in the ABC/Primary assessment portion of their test.  Students, at least mine, trained themselves to habitually say BSI/PENMAN, so it's usually not an issue.

Most ABC failures generally occur because a student is too nervous to actually listen to what's been told to him or her.


----------



## JBryan25 (Oct 25, 2012)

Suppose this is a older topic, based on the date and such... If you check this daily looking at answers until your retest... 

I think someone answered this, though really know your *criticial fails* Then *practice*. the medical assessment is actually the "hardest" one least for me, it's mostly information gathering. They're both pretty much the same though, to a point. Then practice with people, parents, girlfriend, boyfriend, friends, etc... Practice those questions and get them down pat.

Trauma assessment, is basically touchy feely...

Scene safety
BSI/PPE
Scene safe?

Primary Assessment
 LOC ABCs in that order... FIX anything immediately out of line with the ABCs in that order.  Then obviously if the patient is unconscious, no one around, etc... It's not possible to obtain any history, begin your secondary assessment.

Secondary assessment
start with the head, remember DCAP-BTLS work your way down from there... 

Also if working for a partner, either real or imaginary direct your partner to hold and maintain C-spine... Hope this helps you.

After your secondary assessment, verbalize your treatments/interventions

Explain how you would reassess patient condition while enroute to the hospital, correcting anything that may come up. 

Remember reassess a unstable patient every five minutes, stable patient every 15 minutes.

Good luck.


----------

